# Shoulder injury



## lightweight (Sep 19, 2014)

Went to the doctor this week cuz my right shoulder had been hurting for a week or so. He said the  Ligament that connect to my clavicle are starting to separate. He said I should take it easy for a couple of weeks. I don't disagree but it's hard for me to be mentally okay not going or just doing cardio at the gym since most movements involve the shoulder. People that have had an injury or similar situation what helped you?


----------



## losieloos (Sep 19, 2014)

When losie tore his pec, he just squated and deadlifted.


----------



## snake (Sep 19, 2014)

losieloos said:


> When losie tore his pec, he just squated and deadlifted.



When I tore my pec, I couldn't wipe my own ass let alone squat. For the record, I drug my bare ass in the lawn like my Beagle. It's no big deal, I watched him do it 100s of times.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey LW, how old are you?  My should also gives me trouble from time to time.  I find that taking a good joint supp really helps with glucosamine and chondroitin.  It takes about 2 weeks to feel it but it makes a big difference for me.


----------



## cotton2012 (Sep 19, 2014)

Super Cissus, high dose fish oil and lots of R.I.C.E. I got all kinds of shoulder problems on both sides, its frustrating take it slow learn rehab moves.


----------



## Get Some (Sep 19, 2014)

I would venture a guess that benching is what is causing you the problem. Watch your form and try to stay away from bench press for awhile. Most guys don't realize that a good amount of push in the press actually comes from your delts.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 19, 2014)

mine's real bad too.  

I have to leave upper body alone from time to time.  Its hard and makes you feel like a lil bitch, but you need to do it or go under the knife


----------



## lightweight (Sep 20, 2014)

I am 26, transcend. And I will get some joint supp. I cant really pin point where I hurt it but I wouldn't be surprised if that's where it really inflamed it.


----------



## graniteman (Sep 20, 2014)

I recently had a similar injury to my shoulder, from the bench. It was 100% my form, I was doing the flood n destroy, a monster program, one bad rep rolled elbows out and BAM! been off the bench for over a month now. I still do light weight arms, lots of reps, legs and back, everything is light with beliberate focus on form and isloation. NO BENCH till it heals up then start climbing the ladder again. 
Check your form, simplest is to make sure you're not flaring elbows out, work some light weights, when you get back to health , focus on tucking your elbows bringing your tri's and lat's into your bench


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 20, 2014)

Get Some said:


> I would venture a guess that benching is what is causing you the problem. Watch your form and try to stay away from bench press for awhile. Most guys don't realize that a good amount of push in the press actually comes from your delts.


Agree with this.  Incline BB bench rips my shoulders apart, I can only DB incline now.


----------



## Bassman101 (Oct 2, 2014)

incline is so hard on the shoulders stay away if possible for a long time I hurt my left shoulder had to stay away from bench for 4 months it sucked now still lighter weight


----------



## JAXNY (Oct 2, 2014)

You guys could try plasma injections. Works like a charm. I had it done. Will cost you 3-$500. They draw your blood, extract the plasma and then inject it into the injured area. Its relatively new. Works for joints, tendens and muscles.
It heels you at an accelerated rate. 
Google it.


----------



## JAXNY (Oct 2, 2014)

http://orthoinfo.aaos.org/topic.cfm?topic=A00648


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 2, 2014)

i live on the ice pack, take some time off, it's not a sprint it's a marathon tear your shit up . when you get old like me you will wish you had taken better care. fuk when did i get this old??lol


----------



## Oldebull (Oct 2, 2014)

Be smart. Take it easy, and let it heal completely before pushing it again. Find what doesn't hurt, and improve that. For example, benching might hurt, but a decline bench machine might feel fine. Focus and that movement for 6 weeks or so. Use this time to rehab/prehab your shoulders. Light weight, high reps, hit those little muscles, build bullet proof rotator cuffs. Squat.
  Swallow your pride, check your ego, and keep the big picture in mind. Will 4-6 weeks of taking it easy pay off over the next 2 years? Will pushing it until something tears, scars, or gets chronically inflamed be worth it?
  Then again, maybe I'm just a pussy and being over cautious. Your shoulder, do what you want.


----------



## lightweight (Oct 16, 2014)

Its been close to 4 weeks since I saw the doctor but still doesn't feel back to normal. I still wake up with some pain. Figure I will give it another week and then start lifting light and see how it feels. Just don't need it to get any worse.


----------



## mickems (Oct 16, 2014)

lightweight said:


> Its been close to 4 weeks since I saw the doctor but still doesn't feel back to normal. I still wake up with some pain. Figure I will give it another week and then start lifting light and see how it feels. Just don't need it to get any worse.



just me personally, I would try light weight like you said and go very sloooooowwww in progression. I hurt my knee squatting and have learned that you take your time as far as increase of weight. don't make it worse by trying to add weight too fast. just my .02


----------



## GreatGunz (Oct 16, 2014)

Actually most shoulder injuries that inhibit flat benching allow incline bench.
Due to the incline angle the joints shoulder & AC are able to handle the load an incline benching can be continued.

The OP sounds like he has a slight seperation starting .... Continuing to stress that joint will cause more seperation ...... Seperated joints will only heal a couple times before the seperation becomes permenent.

Google weight lifters shoulder....


----------



## lightweight (Oct 30, 2014)

Another update: I have been doing light chest, back, and shoulders for about two weeks now. I don't have any pain but the soreness is there following the workout. I am going to keep on the path I am and maybe in a couple more weeks start to light a little heavier. I have been doing incline exercises, doesn't seem to be putting stress on my shoulder. Thanks again for the advice guys


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 31, 2014)

Good luck on your recovery, Mate.


----------



## lightweight (Dec 5, 2014)

I have a two part question. I feel that I am about 90% back. First, I do notice that my shoulder looks like it is lower than the other one. Is it because of the injury? Do you think it's because the tendons/ ligaments aren't as tight? Second, because I didn't do any bench press while trying to get better now when I do incline bench I feel stress between my pecks right on my sternum. I am not lifting a lot of weight. Any ideas?


----------



## Bama78 (Dec 5, 2014)

Injuries, especially separation can cause one shoulder to be lower than the other...sometimes a few inches lower.
 As far as the chest goes, try to stretch more than normal before you bench. And try to avoid over exertion for the time being.
. See if that helps. Just an idea
Best of luck to ya man!


----------



## lightweight (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks man. I will do a better warm up. I will try any thing


----------



## atticus84 (Dec 6, 2014)

I hurt mine a few years ago.  Try sitting in the sauna before and After you lift if your gym has one. It helped me a lot.


----------

